# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Music for the Binks

## Guest

Your education begins...with the Queen of Soul, Ms. Aretha Franklin hailing from the once great Motor City USA, Detroit Michigan!

All Hail the Queen!





_You told me to leave you alone

My father says come on home

My doctor says take it easy

Awww, but your lovin' is much too strong!_

----------

OceanloverOH (02-18-2013)

----------


## Guest

All Hail the Gods of Rock!  The Mighty Led Zeppelin.

This song, Dazed and Confused was the beginning of a new style of rock music, more mystical than that which came before it, exciting the youth with tales of debauchery and magick...




Yes, they've had funkier, harder rocking songs, but this is a doozy.

----------

countryboy (02-18-2013)

----------


## Guest

Ray Lamontagne is "getting into girls pants" music.  This is the type of soulful, sexy music that if a guy plays it, we're putty in his hands.




Note this is not a handsome man, but I would do him ten ways from Sunday.

----------


## Guest

Pearl Jam's "Black" 

total melancholy classic (also good for pantie getting into)

----------

OceanloverOH (02-18-2013)

----------


## Guest

Janis Joplin...I wanted to be like her, singing wise--who didn't.  




This is my current anthem as the lyrics are quite appropriate.
_
Didn't I make you feel like you were the only man - yeah!
An' didn't I give you nearly everything that a woman possibly can ?
Honey, you know I did!
And each time I tell myself that I, well I think I've had enough,
But I'm gonna show you, baby, that a woman can be tough.

I want you to come on, come on, come on, come on and take it,
Take it!
Take another little piece of my heart now, baby!
Oh, oh, break it!
Break another little bit of my heart now, darling, yeah, yeah, yeah.
Oh, oh, have a!
Have another little piece of my heart now, baby,
You know you got it if it makes you feel good,
Oh, yes indeed._

----------

LCgreat (03-11-2013),OceanloverOH (02-18-2013)

----------


## Guest

Now, throw out the Black Eyed Peas and come over to the good music side of the aisle.

----------


## Guest

And for a more modern take that KILLS IT, Miss Mary J. Blige

----------

LCgreat (03-11-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

I must add this....quite possibly the all-time best guitar riffs *ever* played in any song....by the incomparable Eric Clapton!

----------



----------


## The XL

LOL you made a damn thread on it.  Nice.

I'll give it all a listen.

----------


## Guest

> LOL you made a damn thread on it.  Nice.
> 
> I'll give it all a listen.


Yes.  We're trying to help you.  @OceanloverOH put up a good song, too.  This is all part of your classical education.

----------


## Paperback Writer

Where's the Beatles?

----------

OceanloverOH (02-18-2013)

----------


## Guest

Okay, no panties will be getting into with this song, but it is badass as hell.  Close your eyes as you listen to it and lay back on the bed.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

What are we doing?

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Okay, no panties will be getting into with this song, but it is badass as hell.  Close your eyes as you listen to it and lay back on the bed.


Johnny Cash gets a woman into my pants, so speak for yourself  :Tongue:

----------



----------


## Guest

> What are we doing?


The Binks informed me of his top 10 songs, of which the Black Eyed Peas was on it.  I'm going on a search and rescue mission for his musical soul.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> The Binks informed me of his top 10 songs, of which the Black Eyed Peas was on it.  I'm going on a search and rescue mission for his musical soul.


Oh, the poor lad. I'll join in when I get home.

----------


## Guest

This is a driving song, definitely...

----------


## The XL

> Oh, the poor lad. I'll join in when I get home.


LOL put the boots to me, why don't ya.

----------


## The XL

Got a lot of listening to do tonight, it seems.

----------


## Guest

> LOL put the boots to me, why don't ya.


We're just trying to help, dear.

----------


## Guest

Great for when you're...uh...yeh.

----------


## Paperback Writer

Is this just classic rock?  Or can we add the A Monkeys?

----------


## Guest

Classic.  We have to work him into what constitutes "good" before letting him loose in the modern airwaves.

Such as this kickass song!

----------


## The XL

If this balloons to like a 5+ page thread, it's gonna take me days to listen to all of this, lol.

----------


## Paperback Writer

> Classic.  We have to work him into what constitutes "good" before letting him loose in the modern airwaves.
> 
> Such as this kickass song!


Watched the vid as you know and it's powerful.  Perhaps inspiring for your yanks all things considered.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow



----------


## countryboy

Kin I add one? Although, if black eyed peas was on his top ten list, may be too far gone.  :Frown: 

Bestest Zeppelin song/version ever.....IMHO. When I think of the term, "to play guitar with feeling", I think of this song/version.

----------

OceanloverOH (02-18-2013)

----------


## Paperback Writer

> If this balloons to like a 5+ page thread, it's gonna take me days to listen to all of this, lol.


Word of advise, she's quite serious about her music.  There are those that have gotten the cut direct for listening to bollocks.  Guess she's giving you another opportunity.  

Myself on the other hand, I have perfect taste in music.

----------


## Guest



----------


## countryboy

> Word of advise, she's quite serious about her music.  There are those that have gotten the cut direct for listening to bolloccks.  Guess she's giving you another opportunity.  
> 
> Myself on the other hand, I have perfect taste in music.


Oh boy.....here we go.

----------


## Guest

And another one on the southern rock end





These are songs of freedom, Binks.

----------


## The XL

K, so I'm about to start listening in a few.  How many songs have been posted so far?  30 or so?

I'm gonna be here for a while, lol.

----------


## The XL

> Word of advise, she's quite serious about her music.  There are those that have gotten the cut direct for listening to bollocks.  Guess she's giving you another opportunity.  
> 
> Myself on the other hand, I have perfect taste in music.


Oh boy.  To both statements.  Lol.

----------


## Paperback Writer

> Oh boy.....here we go.


It's entirely true.  Won't find someone with better taste in music than myself.

----------


## Guest

> K, so I'm about to start listening in a few.  How many songs have been posted so far?  30 or so?
> 
> I'm gonna be here for a while, lol.


Not quite that many, but the entire thread has my seal of approval.  @countryboy and @OceanloverOH threw in some good shit.

----------


## Guest

> It's entirely true.  Won't find someone with better taste in music than myself.


Except me.

----------


## Paperback Writer

> Except me.


Need I remind you of your Silverchair fascination?

----------


## Guest

> Need I remind you of your Silverchair fascination?


Their 2008 album was tight.  How's the Arctic Monkey's rockabilly thing working out for them?

----------


## Paperback Writer

> Their 2008 album was tight.  How's the Arctic Monkey's rockabilly thing working out for them?


Quite well.  They're selling out stadiums, actually.

----------


## Guest

> Quite well.  They're selling out stadiums, actually.


Britney Spears sold out stadiums.  That's not a measurement for "good".

----------


## Paperback Writer

> Britney Spears sold out stadiums.  That's not a measurement for "good".


And neither is the ability to make people want to commit suicide after listening to your "fresh" new album.  Daniel Johns has too much estrogen and too much time on his hands.

----------


## Fearandloathing

You want classic.....?


My signature song, what defined me as a teenager and began my "musical experience..."

----------

OceanloverOH (02-18-2013)

----------


## Fearandloathing

And then my high school days were forever changed...

----------

Paperback Writer (02-18-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Not quite that many, but the entire thread has my seal of approval.  @countryboy and @OceanloverOH threw in some good shit.


Oh, I see how it is  :Tongue:

----------



----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## Paperback Writer

Speaking of Springfield and good music




This is who my gel Adele wants to be.

----------

OceanloverOH (02-18-2013)

----------


## Fearandloathing

When the very good chose someone else to do what they do, you get interesting results.  George Harrison wrote this, perhaps the best guitar work in rock history....and chose Eric Clapton to play it....

While My Guitar Gently Weeps...

----------



----------


## Guest

> Speaking of Springfield and good music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is who my gel Adele wants to be.


Beat me to it!

----------


## Fearandloathing

And when the very good get bettered, by a blind guy...you get this




I met Jeff...he was a great guy and the he is missed.

----------


## Guest

@Fearandloathing

I like that.  Thanks.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Speaking of Springfield and good music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is who my gel Adele wants to be.


Adele could never be Dusty, sorry.  Dusty is like my all-time favorite female singer, just the BEST.  Thanks so much for posting that!

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------



----------


## Fearandloathing

What defined the 60's of course..

----------

Paperback Writer (02-18-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

Well, I do believe The Binks got a good cross-section of classic rock music.  Whaddya think, Binky?

----------


## Paperback Writer

> Adele could never be Dusty, sorry.  Dusty is like my all-time favorite female singer, just the BEST.  Thanks so much for posting that!


One of my favourites, too.   :Wink:

----------


## Fearandloathing

But to get to CSN&Y we had to have this first

----------

Paperback Writer (02-18-2013)

----------


## Guest

> Well, I do believe The Binks got a good cross-section of classic rock music.  Whaddya think, Binky?


He says he's up to Pearl Jam.

So.. @The XL

What do you think?  So far better than the Black Eyed Peas?

----------


## Fearandloathing

> Well, I do believe The Binks got a good cross-section of classic rock music.  Whaddya think, Binky?


Oh...we are not done.....we have the Doors, some more of the Beatles, and of course we haven't really had a look at the other Morrison...Van

----------


## Fearandloathing

Did someone mention Van Morrison?

ME....

----------



----------


## Guest

This one did it for me.  Literally.   :Wink: 





Seriously, @The XL   if you listen to nothing else on the slow jam side, its got ta be Marvin.

It makes me start groovin' in my seat, throwing my arms up, singing along and shouting out "3-1-3" randomly.

----------


## Fearandloathing

And now from Canada...[didn't know that did you?] a group with a real easy to remember name...


The Band

----------


## Paperback Writer

> This one did it for me.  Literally.  
> 
> Seriously, @The XL   if you listen to nothing else on the slow jam side, its got ta be Marvin.
> 
> It makes me start groovin' in my seat, throwing my arms up, singing along and shouting out "3-1-3" randomly.


She's telling the truth.  That one went totally daft when the tune came on.

----------


## Fearandloathing

And The Band eventually linked up with this guy...

----------



----------


## Fearandloathing

And this guy Dylan and the band came up with stuff like this

----------


## Paperback Writer

> Oh...we are not done.....we have the Doors, *some more of the Beatles*, and of course we haven't really had a look at the other Morrison...Van


Too fookin right!

----------


## Fearandloathing

And another Canadian who kind of identified the sound....that classic mix of folk, rock, and a touch of country....the bad boy himself..

Neil Young..





That twangy steel peddle you hear in there....?

Jerry Garcia of ...

----------



----------


## Fearandloathing

Grateful Dead...

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

/thread

----------


## Fearandloathing

And all of that came amid this....the first Con concept album and one that is still misunderstood to this day...

----------


## Guest

> Grateful Dead...


This one ALWAYS makes me want to pack my bags and go somewhere.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------

Paperback Writer (02-18-2013)

----------


## Guest

> And all of that came amid this....the first Con concept album and one that is still misunderstood to this day...



Isn't that the "Paul is Dead" album?     :Big Grin:

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------

Paperback Writer (02-18-2013)

----------


## Paperback Writer

> Isn't that the "Paul is Dead" album?



Fuck right off, ya cow.  It's called getting older.

----------


## The XL

I haven't even got out of the first page yet, but I like what I hear so far.  Slower paced than I used to, and older, but I like it.

----------


## Fearandloathing

> Isn't that the "Paul is Dead" album?




No that was this..

----------


## Fearandloathing

The story was that Paul was the only one in White.....

----------


## Guest

> I haven't even got out of the first page yet, but I like what I hear so far.  Slower paced than I used to, and older, but I like it.


See...the pages only get better--well, not sure if they get better than RiRi in her prime.  Set your mind free from the autotune and let your soul shine, it's better than moonshine, and a damn sight better than rain.   :Wink:

----------


## Fearandloathing

> I haven't even got out of the first page yet, but I like what I hear so far.  Slower paced than I used to, and older, but I like it.


You will find it is also much deeper than first thought, deeper and richer in texture, musically more developed....

----------

Paperback Writer (02-18-2013)

----------


## Fearandloathing

I just found this gem...






Take a look at whose in this band:


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Traveling_Wilburys

----------

Paperback Writer (02-18-2013)

----------


## Paperback Writer

> I haven't even got out of the first page yet, but I like what I hear so far.  Slower paced than I used to, and older, but I like it.


I can listen to a lot of music, but I like to listen to _good_ music and that's hard to find now on major stations.  Once you listen to the old stuff like the Stones or Beatles your standards for modern music are higher.  Then you don't get trapped purchasing weak shite on iTunes.

----------


## Fearandloathing

Notice any similarities with the Wilbury's and this?

----------



----------


## Guest

> Notice any similarities with the Wilbury's and this?



I love that one!

----------


## Fearandloathing

And of course we forget George was part of this:

----------


## Paperback Writer

> Notice any similarities with the Wilbury's and this?


I was always a McCartney fan (obviously), but as I really got into the Beatles and their later work I realised that the entire band--even Ringo--were really accomplished.  Harrison amazes me to this day.

----------


## Fearandloathing

And completely out of context...

because I am so deeply in love with this woman's voice...another Canadian from Stratford, Ontario.....Loreena McKennett

----------


## The XL

> *I was always a McCartney fan* (obviously), but as I really got into the Beatles and their later work I realised that the entire band--even Ringo--were really accomplished.  Harrison amazes me to this day.


The one that's dead or the one that's alive?

----------



----------


## Fearandloathing

> I was always a McCartney fan (obviously), but as I really got into the Beatles and their later work I realised that the entire band--even Ringo--were really accomplished.  Harrison amazes me to this day.


Ringo, a source of some derision at times, was perhaps the best rock drummer known to man.   He was never too invasive like Ginger Baker, and always with a surprising little riff here and there....

What few people know is that Ringo was a one take wonder.  He played exactly the same way on each take...he was rarely the cause of a restart and seldom erred.

Illiterate maybe, but a fucking great drummer.

----------



----------


## Guest

I do this one all the time when I play out just cuz I like to twirl around.   :Big Grin: 




And the song that has produce more sexy times than any other...






I hear the opening chords and wish I could have been in the Continental Riot House circa 1969-1970!

----------


## Paperback Writer

> The one that's dead or the one that's alive?


Twatter!  I was being nice to ya, too.

Paul is NOT dead.  It was a gimmick.

----------


## countryboy

Lesser known tracks from well known albums often appeal to moi.

----------



----------


## Fearandloathing

> The one that's dead or the one that's alive?


There is only ONE Harrison.  George.  All others are also rans...

----------


## Paperback Writer

> Ringo, a source of some derision at times, was perhaps the best rock drummer known to man.   He was never too invasive like Ginger Baker, and always with a surprising little riff here and there....
> 
> What few people know is that Ringo was a one take wonder.  He played exactly the same way on each take...he was rarely the cause of a restart and seldom erred.
> 
> Illiterate maybe, but a fucking great drummer.


Thing is, ya don't really know that until you play the instrument.  I never appreciated drummers until I tried to drum.  As for Starr, I'm a fan.

----------


## The XL

> Twatter!  I was being nice to ya, too.
> 
> Paul is NOT dead.  It was a gimmick.


Oh yea?

----------


## Fearandloathing

> I do this one all the time when I play out just cuz I like to twirl around.  
> 
> 
> And the song that has produce more sexy times than any other...
> 
> 
> I hear the opening chords and wish I could have been in the Continental Riot House circa 1969-1970!


I saw them do this tune at the Municipal Arena in Kitchener, Ontario in 1969.  It was likely the smallest venue they ever played, no more than 6,000.  It was the same arena where I saw my first circus and where I learned to play hockey...

And yes, I do recall it was a 'sexy' evening...

----------


## Paperback Writer

> Oh yea?


Yes.  Quite.  McCartney took a back seat to Lennon with you yanks and his genius was written off with this Paul is Dead shite.  It is the same bloke maturing musically and physically.

----------


## Fearandloathing

> Oh yea?


Just what we needed, Cigar the Troll's old avatar.

----------


## Guest

> I saw them do this tune at the Municipal Arena in Kitchener, Ontario in 1969.  It was likely the smallest venue they ever played, no more than 6,000.  It was the same arena where I saw my first circus and where I learned to play hockey...
> 
> And yes, I do recall it was a 'sexy' evening...


I would have fucking been so in it.  I envy you.  We just don't have music like this today.   :Frown:

----------


## Paperback Writer

I like Led Zeppelin.  They're English, course.  I'd say that they're the greatest hard rock band ever.  However, without the Beatles there would be none of the rest of it.  They started the British Invasion.

----------


## countryboy

> Thing is, ya don't really know that until you play the instrument.  I never appreciated drummers until I tried to drum.  As for Starr, I'm a fan.


Yeah, and related by marriage to another classic rock virtuoso. Imagine their holiday dinners.  :Smile: 

Joe Walsh also hails from the Buckeye State.  :Wink:

----------



----------


## Guest

> I like Led Zeppelin.  They're English, course.  I'd say that they're the greatest hard rock band ever.  However, without the Beatles there would be none of the rest of it.  They started the British Invasion.


Beatles, Beatles, Beatles, Beatles

Without Robert Johnson, Waters, Barry, Lewis, or Elvis there would be no Beatles.

----------


## Guest

Binks says he likes "Ghost Riders" and "Piece of My Heart" the best so far.

Interesting picks.

----------


## Paperback Writer

> Beatles, Beatles, Beatles, Beatles
> 
> Without Robert Johnson, Waters, Barry, Lewis, or Elvis there would be no Beatles.


I do not deny this.

----------


## Fearandloathing

That was a fluke really..

but the concert I remember most was a few weeks before, Dianna Ross and the Supremes.   I had a mad, mad crush on Diana Ross.  We were seated [same date as Zeplin] stage left at about eye level with the performers.  Diana had worked her way over to our side of the stage when one number ended and she began the next...

STOP! In the Name of Love....

And she was looking right at me.  I don't remember but my date said she had to pull me back into my seat...I was mezmerized.


Yeah, that was a 'sexy' concert all right...

----------



----------


## Guest

> That was a fluke really..
> 
> but the concert I remember most was a few weeks before, Dianna Ross and the Supremes.   I had a mad, mad crush on Diana Ross.  We were seated [same date as Zeplin] stage left at about eye level with the performers.  Diana had worked her way over to our side of the stage when one number ended and she began the next...
> 
> STOP! In the Name of Love....
> 
> And she was looking right at me.  I don't remember but my date said she had to pull me back into my seat...I was mezmerized.
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was a 'sexy' concert all right...


 :Big Grin: 

When I was in undergrad my guitar playing bf handed me a copy of "Hammer of the Gods", then I got "I'm with the Band" next...I think I was hooked on the naughty side of rock after that.

----------


## countryboy

> That was a fluke really..
> 
> but the concert I remember most was a few weeks before, Dianna Ross and the Supremes.   I had a mad, mad crush on Diana Ross.  We were seated [same date as Zeplin] stage left at about eye level with the performers.  Diana had worked her way over to our side of the stage when one number ended and she began the next...
> 
> STOP! In the Name of Love....
> 
> And she was looking right at me.  I don't remember but my date said she had to pull me back into my seat...I was mezmerized.
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was a 'sexy' concert all right...


Starstruck.....lol.....it happens. I've been to a shitload of concerts too, and been starstruck a time or twenty.  :Big Grin:  Also been underwhelmed a time or two.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Fearandloathing

> Beatles, Beatles, Beatles, Beatles
> 
> Without Robert Johnson, Waters, Barry, Lewis, or Elvis there would be no Beatles.



Whoa...

There is a lot more to their music than that, you cannot ignore the soul movement, nor the whole country cross over thing.

And then there is the impact of the Beach Boys.

That fact that a musician or a group is inspired or influenced by another is nothing new and in fact they are the more deserving of praise as they took it all, put it together with some jazz and classical influence added in and brought it out the other side as music that has withstood the test of time and four generations of fans.

Sorry, but not even The Police or U2 come close to their accomplishment, especially when you consider they were only together for nine years....

There is no one other band or individual who has impacted on music generally.....not one, not Sinatra, not Elvis, who was fabulously talented but not a musical innovator, ...no one.

----------



----------


## Paperback Writer

> Starstruck.....lol.....it happens. I've been to a shitload of concerts too, and been starstruck a time or twenty.  Also been underwhelmed a time or two.


I saw Amy Winehouse play on a night where she was "on".  Daft bloody drug addicted cow with a bad grill, but I wanted to bang the bloody pants off her that night.  She was so fucking beautiful when she sang.

----------


## Fearandloathing

> I saw Amy Winehouse play on a night where she was "on".  Daft bloody drug addicted cow with a bad grill, but I wanted to bang the bloody pants off her that night.  She was so fucking beautiful when she sang.


Sorry, she leaves me limp.

----------


## countryboy

> I saw Amy Winehouse play on a night where she was "on".  Daft bloody drug addicted cow with a bad grill, but I wanted to bang the bloody pants off her that night.  She was so fucking beautiful when she sang.


Yep, I could see that happening. 

Crying shame wot happened to that poor girl.  :Frown:

----------

Paperback Writer (02-18-2013)

----------


## Paperback Writer

> Whoa...
> 
> There is a lot more to their music than that, you cannot ignore the soul movement, nor the whole country cross over thing.
> 
> And then there is the impact of the Beach Boys.
> 
> That fact that a musician or a group is inspired or influenced by another is nothing new and in fact they are the more deserving of praise as they took it all, put it together with some jazz and classical influence added in and brought it out the other side as music that has withstood the test of time and four generations of fans.
> 
> Sorry, but not even The Police or U2 come close to their accomplishment, especially when you consider they were only together for nine years....
> ...



That's right.  Put Little Miss Smarty Pants in her place.  The Beatles were the shit.  Absolutely.  The fact that they could write something as brilliant as "Please, Please Me" and then a scant few years later change so musically that they produced something as in depth as Rubber Soul and Revolver shows that they were the real thing, progressing towards the sort of greatness no other band could accomplish.

Eleanor Rigby still blows me away each time I hear it.

----------


## Guest

> That's right.  Put Little Miss Smarty Pants in her place.  The Beatles were the shit.  Absolutely.  The fact that they could write something as brilliant as "Please, Please Me" and then a scant few years later change so musically that they produced something as in depth as Rubber Soul and Revolver shows that they were the real thing, progressing towards the sort of greatness no other band could accomplish.
> 
> Eleanor Rigby still blows me away each time I hear it.



I've never said that the Beatles _weren't_ the shit.  I just think that you're...obsessed.  That is all.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Binks says he likes "Ghost Riders" and "Piece of My Heart" the best so far.
> 
> Interesting picks.


It's Cash AND Willie. Together. Of course he picked it. Someone needs to give him Cash, Willie, Waylon, and Kristofferson. His mind will be blown.

----------

Paperback Writer (02-18-2013)

----------


## Paperback Writer

> I've never said that the Beatles _weren't_ the shit.  I just think that you're...obsessed.  That is all.


I'm obsessed?  Right.  That's just so, so, ethereal a concept, obsession, yeh?

----------


## Guest

> It's Cash AND Willie. Together. Of course he picked it. Someone needs to give him Cash, Willie, Waylon, and Kristofferson. His mind will be blown.


What was the name of that supergroup?  Dammit, it's on the tip of my tongue.

----------


## Guest

> I'm obsessed?  Right.  That's just so, so, ethereal a concept, obsession, yeh?


Fuck. You. Limey. Wanker.

----------


## Paperback Writer

> Fuck. You. Limey. Wanker.


Wot'd I say?  Interesting you'd start this thread with Chain of Fools.

----------


## Guest

I'm sleepy.

----------


## Paperback Writer

> I'm sleepy.


It is indeed a boring, tired old tune sung over and over.  I can see where it would leave you in such lethargy.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> What was the name of that supergroup?  Dammit, it's on the tip of my tongue.


The Highwaymen!

----------


## Guest

> The Highwaymen!


That was the name!  Thanks.  Willie's my favorite.  I love his tenor.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> That was the name!  Thanks.  Willie's my favorite.  I love his tenor.


For me, it's Cash, Waylon, Willie, and Kristofferson.

----------


## countryboy

> That was the name!  Thanks.  Willie's my favorite.  I love his tenor.


I love Willie too. I'd post my favorite duet of him and another country star, but, we're in classic rock mode to edumacate yer buddy, or whatever.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Guest

> I love Willie too. I'd post my favorite duet of him and another country star, but, we're in classic rock mode to edumacate yer buddy, or whatever.


Naw, I had him with Johnny Cash earlier.  This is just a good music thread.

----------


## countryboy

> Naw, I had him with Johnny Cash earlier.  This is just a good music thread.


Alrighty then!

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-19-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

This is so me and the wife :3

----------

countryboy (02-19-2013)

----------


## Guest

> This is so me and the wife :3


I love that one!

This one reminds me of...well...  :Frown: 



_
Strange dear, but true dear, when I'm close to you, dear, the stars fill the skies...so in love with you am I.  Even without you, my arms close about you, you know darling why...so in love with you am I._

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I love that one!
> 
> This one reminds me of...well... 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Strange dear, but true dear, when I'm close to you, dear, the stars fill the skies...so in love with you am I.  Even without you, my arms close about you, you know darling why...so in love with you am I._


Ah, Lady Ella. They don't make 'em like her anymore =/

----------


## The XL

Looks like I have a lot to listen too.  LOL

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

"Unforgettable" by Nat King Cole AND his daughter, Natalie Cole

----------



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Prolly my all time favorite song - "Lean On Me" by Bill Withers. Sums up my whole life philosophy.

----------



----------


## Maximatic

Who...

----------


## Maximatic

whooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...

----------


## Maximatic

lives in a pineapple under the sea?

 Absorbent and yellow and porous is he.

If nautical nonsense be somethin' ya wish.

Then drop on the deck and flop like a fish.


Sponge Bob Square Pants, Sponge Bob Square Pants, Sponge Bob Square Paaants!

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-26-2013)

----------


## Maximatic

While we're on the old timy shit, we need to mention these guys. The Platters are comprised of that guy in the middle. everyone else in the video is replaceable.

----------


## Maximatic

King Crimson, Led Zeppelin, the Stones, Jimmie, and the rest were ok, but they were all late to the game. The original heavy metal artist was Mozart.

If you don't have really good speakers properly amplified or really good headphones, don't click play, it's already ruined for you.




And the original devil worshiping, cult music was composed by Wagner, I think.

----------


## Trinnity



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## Maximatic

King Crimson

----------


## Maximatic

More King Crimson

----------


## LCgreat

Rest In Peace, Richard Street, another Temp.Gone from us.

----------



----------


## LCgreat



----------



----------


## St James

can't get enough of Stevie Nicks.............even now I'd chase her around the desk......

----------



----------


## Karl

I don't listen to music anymore and haven't listened for a very long time

At some point in my 20's I found music to be extremely annoying and have been that way ever since

I even carry earplugs in my pockets and have several sets in my glovebox because everywhere you go nowadays people gotta have loud annoying fucking music or a television set blasting

----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat

Can you get into some MAZE & FRANKIE BEVERLY

----------



----------


## Guest

@LCgreat

you have some good taste in music.

----------


## LCgreat

The Chi-lites

----------



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

I am in love with this girl. She is brand new on the country scene and has some awesome music, @The XL.

----------



----------


## LCgreat

> @LCgreat
> 
> you have some good taste in music.


Thank you Rina!

----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## Guest

@The XL

forgot this one

----------

LCgreat (03-21-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> @The XL
> 
> forgot this one


_YOU DID NOT JUST POST THAT_. I fucking love that song!

----------


## The XL



----------



----------


## Guest

> _YOU DID NOT JUST POST THAT_. I fucking love that song!


I totally just posted that.  Fucking amazing entertainer and the song is righteous.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (03-10-2013)

----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat

Take a ride with Grover Washington jr.,enjoy it I did!

----------



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

@The XL, @Rina_Dragonborn, drop whatever you're doing, because I have a shameless plug to make. This girl, Aleena Korell, is a personal friend of mine and an amazing singer. She does some covers, but mostly writes her own songs. This obe is one of my favorites:

----------


## Guest

I like her hair

----------


## Network

> @The XL, @Rina_Dragonborn, drop whatever you're doing, because I have a shameless plug to make. This girl, Aleena Korell, is a personal friend of mine and an amazing singer. She does some covers, but mostly writes her own songs. This obe is one of my favorites:



So you did pick up one of those girls at the cheerleading competition you brownshirted for...well done.

----------


## LCgreat

Al Jarreus

----------



----------


## LCgreat



----------



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## Guest

@LCgreat...you got good taste in music.  Except for Steely Dan.

----------


## LCgreat

> @LCgreat...you got good taste in music.  Except for Steely Dan.


lol :Smiley ROFLMAO:  I disagree,free your mind! lol

----------


## LCgreat

H-B-Day Q.J.

----------



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## Karl

> lol I disagree,free your mind! lol


Yo LC you always be hanging down here

Now LC you been around afew weeks and I bet you got some interesting stuff to share

So when you gonna come out of you're shell and start hanging out

We don't bite JOIN THE FUN

----------


## LCgreat

> Yo LC you always be hanging down here
> 
> Now LC you been around afew weeks and I bet you got some interesting stuff to share
> 
> So when you gonna come out of you're shell and start hanging out
> 
> We don't bite JOIN THE FUN


I'm one who never get's in a rush,when the time is right, you're have your fill of me ! :Wave:  :Clock:

----------



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------

Fearandloathing (03-18-2013)

----------


## Fearandloathing

Of all the cuts of Lionel, this is likely the worst.  He was a great musician but I shuddered at this video

----------


## Fearandloathing

This is not Doug & the Slugs,. but it's pretty neat

----------


## Fearandloathing

This is Doug & the Slugs




Thought you might like it..we have similar tastes

----------


## Fearandloathing



----------


## LCgreat



----------



----------


## LCgreat



----------



----------


## LCgreat



----------



----------


## LCgreat



----------



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## Network



----------


## the_diplomat2.0

For us Jazz aficionados:

The Past:




The Present:

----------



----------


## the_diplomat2.0

@The XL,

If you need music to get your special someone in the mood, I recommend the following:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyjyNw3OKFk

It is deadly :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Network

DJ Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh Princess

----------


## The XL

This thread has turned into a monster that will take forever for me to listen to, lol.

----------


## Network

I thought this was music for the "Brinks".

Therefore, I wasn't calling you a faget in the previous video.  Just thinking of soap-dropping music.

----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------



----------


## LCgreat

delete

----------


## LCgreat



----------



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## Guest

@LCgreat

Morris Day....  :Big Grin:

----------

LCgreat (03-25-2013)

----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat

> @LCgreat
> 
> Morris Day....


yep,that'll be him!

----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## Trinnity



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------



----------


## LCgreat



----------



----------


## LCgreat



----------



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## Guest

@LCgreat, you a Prince fan?

----------

LCgreat (03-30-2013)

----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat

> @LCgreat, you a Prince fan?


In my mind, he's one of the greats Rina!

----------



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## countryboy

My wife had this up on youtube when I came in and said, "WTF are you listenin' to?" I know it's a classic, and everybody knows this song but, I started watchin' these cats get down, and DAMN.....these mofo's kin gits down. This is bad ass......

----------

LCgreat (04-05-2013)

----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## LCgreat



----------


## garyo

Please kill this thread.

----------

